# norwegian forest cat club show, anyone go? (and a brag)



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

did anyone else go to bthe NFCC show today?  was a lovely day with 110 NFC's there and my little man won best in show! im still in shock haha, very pleased! 

not got a photo of him in the pen yet but here he is at home with his winnings making a swift exit as he is fed up and not willing to co-operate!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow what a stunning cat. just gorgeous._


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Would have loved to have gone but I live in Sweden. Have 2 Norwegian forest cats myself.

Congratulations on the win, he is a fine beast :biggrin5:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

thank you 

here he is (got the photos that his breeder took)

on the afternoon having a sulk;



















and then BIS;


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done, he is grand, we picked him out of the final line up. :biggrin5

My little man did well to, he won his class (will do my own thread as i don't want to take your glory!).


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We went. We noticed him early on as he is gorgeous! OH asked if we could have one too


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> We went. We noticed him early on as he is gorgeous! OH asked if we could have one too


Lol thanks, well he is a Landsker boy, so if you want one like him you know where to find one


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Kattkinkatt said:


> Well done, he is grand, we picked him out of the final line up. :biggrin5
> 
> My little man did well to, he won his class (will do my own thread as i don't want to take your glory!).


awww thank you! i was actually convinced that the kitten had it! i was in shock, and he had played up for the judges all day too so was expecting him to be naughty for BIS judging!

and well done on your first CC!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow what a beauty :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

congratulations  how old is he ?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

valeriewhiteside said:


> Wow what a beauty :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> congratulations  how old is he ?


he was 2 in january  so still maturing!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Big congratulations! 
Wonderful news!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your gorgeous boy's excellent win :thumbup:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Vixxen said:


> he was 2 in january  so still maturing!


Awwww  I have two 6 month old NFCs , i hope they get biiiiiiiiigggggg  

your boy is a beauty


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Congratulations on a brilliant day, he looks to be a lovely cat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations on your win. my harry is from a landsker boy


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

at least in the very first photo you can see his profile.
there is a picture of him on facebook at the nfcc show


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> at least in the very first photo you can see his profile.
> there is a picture of him on facebook at the nfcc show


i know ive seen them floating around on FB  bless him lol.

here they are.....the first shows his size and the 2nd his profile


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

they have such a unique profile. how can anyone call them 'just a moggy'


----------

